# Speedcube types



## Crazycuber (Dec 2, 2009)

How do you determine what cubes are what types? (like type a, b, c etc.)
Which ones the best? Are diansheng cubes good?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 2, 2009)

dianshengs suck.
type c's are best i think


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 2, 2009)

There is no "best cube".


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 2, 2009)

On most sites it says the type in the name.

There is no best cube, it's all your opinion.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> There is no "best cube".



Agreed, it all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Athefre (Dec 2, 2009)

There's this topic which is a sticky in the "Hardware" section:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659

Early this year I bought every type of cube except for B. I used them all for a while and Type A was my favorite by far. The rest felt really cheap and popped easily no matter how I adjusted them. My Type As (Black or White version) never pop and they feel like a quality, very fast cube. Heaviest cube I've ever held, so it's not very good for OH.

I guess though, like others have said, there isn't a best cube. Many people love Type C, It's slightly more smooth turning than Type A but I hated how easily it popped.


----------



## Weston (Dec 2, 2009)

If there was a "best cube", then there would be only one kind of cube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

feel the cube. that's how you could tell.


EDIT: or a more efficient way is to ask the owner.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 2, 2009)

If you're buying off of a website like Cube4You.com, then the DIY kits list what type it is in the title. You can even choose what colour it is.
Going on to the best cube, I particularly like mini Dianshengs (Note MINI; the regular Dianshengs are crappy in my opinion), mini type Cs (they're great--2 squirts of Jig-a-Loo, and it the best mini cube in the world), Type A (that's all I have XD), and the hybrid of Cube4You core with storebought cubies. It's great.

--R


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> If you're buying off of a website like Cube4You.com, then the DIY kits list what type it is in the title. You can even choose what colour it is.
> Going on to the best cube, I particularly like mini Dianshengs (Note MINI; the regular Dianshengs are crappy in my opinion), mini type Cs (they're great--2 squirts of Jig-a-Loo, and it the best mini cube in the world), Type A (that's all I have XD), and the hybrid of Cube4You core with storebought cubies. It's great.
> 
> --R



I agree, my unlubed miniC is the best cube I have ever used. I can't wait till it hits silicon spray.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > If you're buying off of a website like Cube4You.com, then the DIY kits list what type it is in the title. You can even choose what colour it is.
> ...



My friend lubed it for me before I told him not to.
Hm, I wonder what it would be like if it were unlubed--better or worse?
I personally think with a Mini C, it wouldn't matter XD.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> My friend lubed it for me before I told him not to.
> Hm, I wonder what it would be like if it were unlubed--better or worse?
> I personally think with a Mini C, it wouldn't matter XD.



I probably won't lube mine untill I plan on using it in a comp (OH maybe?). Haha, miniG likes his miniC. anyway...


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > My friend lubed it for me before I told him not to.
> ...



LAWL LAWL LAWL.
That's going in the sig.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> LAWL LAWL LAWL.
> That's going in the sig.



~~_miniG likes his miniC~~_

Does that work?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Have you seen my sig?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Have you seen my sig?



Oh, I thought you meant that it should be my sig.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 2, 2009)

I love the mini C. I lube it and it feels ok but didn't really need much lube when I got it.

When I am using the mini C, it doesn't feel like my fingers are going fast but I still get good times.

Hmmm, will be exclusively use mini C from now on....?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

Zubon said:


> I love the mini C. I lube it and it feels ok but didn't really need much lube when I got it.
> 
> When I am using the mini C, it doesn't feel like my fingers are going fast but I still get good times.
> 
> Hmmm, will be exclusively use mini C from now on....?



I know I won't, I still like my normal C, although not as much.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2009)

Type C cubes obviously stand for 'Correct,' as in "use this cube. it's right."


----------



## Caedus (Dec 2, 2009)

@MiniGOINGS Glad you like the Mini C. (It is the one I sold you, right?) I found it hard to use for OH, but that could just be because of my large hands.

I actually find I like the Type B (yes I'm weird ) and F-II over the C's


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 3, 2009)

Caedus said:


> @MiniGOINGS Glad you like the Mini C. (It is the one I sold you, right?) I found it hard to use for OH, but that could just be because of my large hands.
> 
> I actually find I like the Type B (yes I'm weird ) and F-II over the C's



!!! I don't really like my B and I will never like F's, ever. C's are amazing, and yes it's the one you sold me. So fast. I plan on getting my left hand used to OH with it after I'm sub-20 (15?) two handed.


----------

